# winter planting suggestions



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi,
I know its probably too early for this, but what kind of seeds or plants can i get started now (indoors) to prepare
for spring if any. 90% of the railroad is full sun. and im in zone 5. Whats your favorites? i currently have no plants, as i spend my money on track, engines and rolling stock last year.

Thanks for any help or suggestions.
Greg
Warming up here in iowa, bring on spring......


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Well, that warm up never lasted and I guess you cant trust a groundhog lol ....... Started some seeds today, so spring better be coming.... 
Greg R.


----------

